# Pros and Cons



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I want a Jersey bottle calf. 
I found a baby calf for 550 that's a Jersey is it a good deal? The calves will be born in July. Thanks!


Kayla Renee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is this your first bottle calf?

Be aware, bottle calves are super hard to keep alive, if they get scours, it can be hard to pull them out of it. 
$550 is really high if it is just going to be pulled from momma, also some dairies do not feed the calves colostrum, so be aware of that. They do not survive well without it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is this a Heifer calf guaranteed not to be a free martin? Around here Jersey bottle calves are about $25-$50.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

well they want $150-200 here for a heifer bottle calf with 3 days of colostrum given


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

WAY TO HIGH anywhere. Granted the beef price hike has turned a $20 (1 day old bull calf off a dairy) animal into a 300.00 animal in a lot of places. Worse then that is the 80% likely hood of bringing home Johnes with that calf. Dangerous adventure unless you know they are coming from a tested clean herd.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree no way. We took a angus cross new born (had colostrum) to the sale and got $380. I bought a jersey heifer that was 3 months old, able to breed for $220, and my mom bought a bred one for $700.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Is this a Heifer calf guaranteed not to be a free martin? Around here Jersey bottle calves are about $25-$50.


The heiffers? The cheapest calf I found was a bull in tyler and it was 125

Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Does it matter that its registered?
Possibly


Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, that makes some difference. Breeders are usually reliable.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok. Well her parents will be reg. When she's born an I'm not sure If she will be registered but at least registrable... 


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I talked to the AG extension officer and he said it's a good price (at least for Texas)... If I lived where y'all were at with 50$ calves I would buy all of them!! Lol


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Is this your first bottle calf?
> 
> Be aware, bottle calves are super hard to keep alive, if they get scours, it can be hard to pull them out of it.
> $550 is really high if it is just going to be pulled from momma, also some dairies do not feed the calves colostrum, so be aware of that. They do not survive well without it.


I am gonna call tomorrow and ask if it will be receiving colostrum...

Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> WAY TO HIGH anywhere. Granted the beef price hike has turned a $20 (1 day old bull calf off a dairy) animal into a 300.00 animal in a lot of places. Worse then that is the 80% likely hood of bringing home Johnes with that calf. Dangerous adventure unless you know they are coming from a tested clean herd.


"A tested clean herd" ?

Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Way too high! I've never paid a dime over $500 for an already registered heifer, out of world champion stock, $300 was average price. 
Bull calves aren't over $100 either. 

Tested clean herd means their herd has been blood tested to be negative for disease.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cows are blood tested the same way goats are. They are tested for Johnes, Brucelliosis, and Tuberculosis.


----------

